# different behavior after neuter



## buster2369 (Apr 22, 2012)

It has been about 2 weeks since Buster was neutered and I noticed his behavior is different. Although his hormonal behavior is much better, he has been more curious about things such as wires, and getting himself into trouble. At night in his xpen, he has been chewing on things more and most mornings when I wake up his litter box I keep in the corner is pushed to the middle. He has been really good with his litter box habits though. 

He has also been trying to squeeze into corners and in bookshelves. He was always very easy to take care of, I didn't even need to rabbit proof much. 
Is this normal behavior after a neuter? Has anyone experienced that their rabbit acts differently after the hormones were gone? Is this mischievous behavior temporary or will he stay like this? I think I am going to need to rabbit proof better. 

I also noticed he has been pooping only at night now. He used to be a poop machine going everywhere, he was like a pez dispenser, so this concerns me. Is that normal?
Other than that he has been healing wonderfully. Eating a lot and running around like his butt is on fire.:bunnydance:


Thanks for any advice, it will put my mind at ease.. 
Hope every body and every_bunny_ is well :biggrin: :bunnyheart

-Andria


----------



## ZRabbits (Apr 23, 2012)

Dobby and Kreacher definitely went through that stage. As males hold sperm for a month after neutering, I think those hormones are still there two weeks after the neutering. Dobby was moving his litter box all over the place. Kreacher found chewing on Dobby a sport. 

It will dissipate. I think they go through an adjustment period. And now that that drive is gone, other things look interesting. And other habits like chewing surface. 

With the poop, he doesn't need to mark everything. 

A little more time for Buster, and I think you will see him settle down a bit more. Dobby and Kreacher did. They are truly a pleasure now. 

K


----------



## LakeCondo (Apr 23, 2012)

His hormones were keeping him from being the rabbit he really was. Now that they are fading, he is coming into his own curious self.


----------



## BunMommaD (Apr 23, 2012)

Our cookie is the Same way! Before he was neutered he NEVER moved his litter box! Really NEVER once! And since, he seems to like it in the middle of his pen! LOL and he is WAY more curious about the house and gets into way more trouble! Before his neuter he was so focused of marking and romancing his stuffed bunny lol he didn't have time for much else! Now he is all over the place and really stretching his exploring legs


----------



## buster2369 (Apr 23, 2012)

Thanks for the replies, :bunnyheart

That is what my mom said about him, since he doesn't have hormones anymore he is thinking more about 'rabbit' stuff and less about sex. 
I feel like my new phrase is "Buster, get away from that!" I will be rabbit proofing this weekend...
As for the litter box, I don't know why he feels the need to move around. I guess he wants to be an interior designer... I can't complain, at least he's using it. 

I just wish he would stop trying to move his water bowl around! I really should invest in a ceramic bowl... 

:rabbithop


----------



## eclairemom (Apr 24, 2012)

After Scampers neuter he seemed to become quite the problem solver was able to focus on things like moving fences and getting where he shouldn't as well. That settled down quickly.


----------



## nobunnynoclue (Apr 28, 2012)

Yea Jake has been doing some goofy things like trying to get behind the fridge and getting stuck by wedging himself between the side of the fridge and cabinet walls. He's also been hanging out and stretching out on the living room couch like a lazy husband. Next thing you know he's gonna start asking for ham sandwiches and beer.


----------



## MagPie (Apr 28, 2012)

I also noticed after Harvey got his snip he was able to focus more attention on me instead of just molesting the cats. He does seem to get into a lot more trouble now haha. However he is a very good helper now. I was putting some cubes together and he helped by sitting in it haha.


----------



## 1357rabbitlover (Apr 29, 2012)

My bunny was exactly the same! After being neutered he was so much more mischievous, chewing things and trying to jump on top of the kitchen sides and get behind things! 

I don't really know if 'they will grow out of it', but Buckley was neutered just over 6 months ago, and he is still as mischievous! I love his little personality now though, he always makes me laugh!


----------

